# Muskegon outing



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Open Mouth and insert foot. Now I have a third meeting to go to tomorrow. 11am, 2pm, and 7pm. So looks like I'm a cancel. But if the 2pm falls through I'll make it and I'll be driving a silver ford full size van. If not I'll shoot for next time. thanks, Larry.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Sounds good sharkbait, I'll look for you out there. 

I'll be stopping for shiners in case anyone needs any let me know and I'll pick up some for you in case you want to swing by after work. I'll grab 3 doz, so I'll have a few extra anyway. 

Larry, sorry to hear it, maybe next time.

I'll be headed that direction from GR around 2pm in case anyone wants to ride along. My neighbor may join me if he can get out early.

I won't be able to hit the Sports Page either, but we'll give you a report tomorrow.


----------



## sharkbait (Jan 28, 2004)

I forgot my flag at home but I will be there. I'll be stright out from the landing. A friend from work might come along. 
FLAG.............FISH ON............


----------



## sharkbait (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm sick so I will be going home at 12:00. Sick of working. I will be at fishermans landing by 12:30 see you when you get there. ..........The beers will be cold..............


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

And I'm having trouble with my eyes. I can't see being here too much longer either.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> And I'm having trouble with my eyes. I can't see being here too much longer either


 lmao! have fun guys!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

What fun in the February winter. Winds were strong and steady from the NW, and the action was slow, but a nice time spent on the ice with sharkbait and his buddy, nice meeting you both. 

I had one flag, but he dropped it early before I tended to it. Then after I moved one I had a flag and the hook came off or a break off on the hookset. I finally iced a 22" pike jigging an orange swedish pimple with a shiner in around 15 fow. 

Got a great pic of the snowy sunset as we packed in.

Thanks again sharkbait, hope you guys do better Saturday.


----------



## sharkbait (Jan 28, 2004)

The fishing was slow but I had a great time. Thanks for going out steinfishski I had fun. I hope we can get out again.
...............spring browns?....................


----------

